# South African moving to auckland, jobs??



## cwisking (Nov 15, 2012)

hi guys, i currently live in durbs,SA. we in the process of sorting out our visa's and should be in Auckland next year June/July.

Q. What are the IT developer positions there like? is it a mission for SA peeps to get jobs etc.

Thats basically the main concern for me. im a Intermediate/Senior developer and just wanna know what are my chances of getting work that side. Any tips i should know before i get there. 

thanks peeps


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

cwisking said:


> hi guys, i currently live in durbs,SA. we in the process of sorting out our visa's and should be in Auckland next year June/July.
> 
> Q. What are the IT developer positions there like? is it a mission for SA peeps to get jobs etc.
> 
> ...


Lol - out of my department of 4 developers, 2 are from SA! 
What is your skillset??


----------



## cwisking (Nov 15, 2012)

*Reply*

haha, my skillset is mostly microsoft prods. aspdotnet. C#, c++vb ,SSRS,SSAS, sql and some MySql. i have been learning some php at the moment tho. the next 6 months are gonna be dedicated to sharpening my skillset tho.

Are the IT positions abundant there? or do they kinda shun the SA peeps?


----------



## cwisking (Nov 15, 2012)

@ Topcat83. where about do you stay? auckland, wellington?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

cwisking said:


> haha, my skillset is mostly microsoft prods. aspdotnet. C#, c++vb ,SSRS,SSAS, sql and some MySql. i have been learning some php at the moment tho. the next 6 months are gonna be dedicated to sharpening my skillset tho.
> 
> Are the IT positions abundant there? or do they kinda shun the SA peeps?


Let's put it this way - we've been looking for good experienced PHP developers recently and there ain't enough to go around. Mind you, that doesn't mean to say that employers aren't picky. Even though we didn't have that many to choose from, we would have walked away with none if none were suitable!

See SEEK - Developers/Programmers Jobs. Developers/Programmers Job Search New Zealand - there are 556 developers/programmers jobs on there currently, and 230 of them contain the characters c#.

With regards South Africans? Not a problem here in Auckland, and I very much doubt it would be a problem elsewhere.


----------

